# My baby :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My youngest daughter turned 5 on Tuesday <10-04>. I can't believe it!
Some of my family came down on Saturday and we had a birthday party for her. I didn't take many pics, was really busy, but we did play around for a little while this evening.










She wasn't upset, she was watching the others, and didn't know I was taking her pic, haha...








Posing with her new My Little Pony, Fluttershy, heh.... 









I was standing on the other side of the creek for these....


















I ? this one



























She is quite silly!






















































Not sure I like this edit, but I am too tired to mess with it...



























With her daddy back in the woods









Did I say she was silly?









Of course I gotta throw in a pic of goats, hehe...

My son and our herd queen, Snow White. She was licking his hair LOL









Hey...come back!









Kissy Kissy LOL <He wasn't trying to kiss her but she was trying to kiss him LOL>









Ithma checking out our neighbor riding her horse


















My husband thinks he is 10 again....LOL









That's it for now, I'll post some of my daughter from her birthday party when I get them up


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...you're daughter is so stinkin' cute! Awesome pictures...what a great looking family...goats too!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!! Your daughter is lovely! Your son looks like a wonderful boy! Husband isnt't bad either.....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aw, such nice pictures of family and goaties... If you're anything like me, you pinch yourself every day and say "What a lucky mommy I am!" :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is so adorable!! Happy Birthday to her! :balloons:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure grow up fast don't they......she is adorable and Happy birthday to her.... :cake: :bday: 

Your DH looks very happy about play day...HeHe.... :laugh: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Candace...you are so very Blessed :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

AWESOME!!! :thumb: Your daughter looks like her daddy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! Your daughter is so cute  I love the pics of your son and Snow White too! Those are some of the most darling pics EVER! BTW tell her Happy Birthday! :birthday: :cake:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a sweetie! They grow up way toooo fast! Great, great pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it!  I do feel very blessed, my kids are my world  I wish my oldest daughter would have participated in the pictures! Next time as I hope to do some fall pics of them together later if I get a chance.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love those pictures! Beautiful, beautiful family!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Gorgeous Family!!! Tell her Happy Birthday! <3 the pics!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your daughter! <3 the pics

And just have to say, I may be 20 years old, but I LOVE my little pony. Fluttershy is definitely my favorite lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone I appreciate it!


 :wink: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------

